# Ultegra or Rival from Bikesdirect?



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

*** UPDATE**Ultegra or Rival from Bikesdirect? Recieved bike yesterday*

So I think, I'm about to pull the trigger on getting a new bike. I'm looking into the below offerings from BD. Once I get the sizing down, my next question is, should I spend the extra money on the Ultegra or do the Rival? I'm coming from an 04 Ultegra mix on my current bike. I've never road with Sram components. I do know it's 3rd down from RED, which would make it comprabable to 105. I have heard good things about all of Sram components would I even tell the difference from the old 04 ultegra that I'm riding now?

What do you guys think. things to consider, i would have to get new pedals, and I will most likely have to pay a LBS to finish with the assembly as I know jack about wrenching on a bike

Ultegra -$1999
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/evoke2_ultegra_road_xi.htm

Rival- $1895
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/oz_evoke_sl.htm

Thanks in advance


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

R1000 said:


> I do know it's 3rd down from RED, which would make it comprabable to 105.


That is a fallacy. Functionally and ergonomically, all SRAM groups are identical except for Red, which has zero-loss shifting on the rear as well as the front. The main difference between groups is materials/weight. And, FWIW, Rival is lighter than Ultegra.

The way to tell if you'll like SRAM is to try SRAM. Go to a shop and try it before you buy. I did and I was immediately hooked on DoubleTap shifting -- to me it felt more natural than having 2 separate levers. On the other hand, I didn't have to unlearn anything, so YMMV.

Asad


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd go with the Rival one. Not only is it $100 cheaper, but it has much nicer wheels. Rival is about the same weight as Ultegra. Seems like a win/win.

You will need to consider the swapped brake lever routing (right front, left rear), but that's just an hour's work with no parts necessary. Probably part of the reason the price is that good.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Rival bike has a 50/36 compact crank of unspecified length, Ultegra bike a 53/39 standard crank with different lengths depending on bike size.. Might make a difference to you.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

wim said:


> Rival bike has a 50/36 compact crank, Ultegra bike a 53/39 standard crank. Might make a difference to you.


I wouldn't say the gearing is exactly optimal on either one. They pair the 53/39 with a 11-25, typically a compact cassette due to the very high 11. And the 50/36 comes with a 12-25, which is typical of a standard crankset.

The upshot is that the Ultegra bike's highest gear is not particularly usable. The Rival bike has a reasonably high gear (the equivalent of a 53-13), but offers a lower low gear for hills. I think the Rival bike has more useful gearing combinations, overall.


There is no big reason outside of gear ratios to select tradition vs. compact. They accomplish the same thing and ride identically.


----------



## 92gli (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm a sram guy, and I really don't like the looks of shimano's cranks. Rival is well regarded for the light weights of the parts for the price point they're at. But the odd thing here is that the cheaper rival model has lighter wheels and better cockpit components than the ultegra one. I'd go rival.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

asad137 said:


> That is a fallacy. Functionally and ergonomically, all SRAM groups are identical except for Red, which has zero-loss shifting on the rear as well as the front. The main difference between groups is materials/weight. And, FWIW, Rival is lighter than Ultegra.
> 
> The way to tell if you'll like SRAM is to try SRAM. Go to a shop and try it before you buy. I did and I was immediately hooked on DoubleTap shifting -- to me it felt more natural than having 2 separate levers. On the other hand, I didn't have to unlearn anything, so YMMV.
> 
> Asad


 fwiw exactly 

dont let the wheel upgrade fool you into thinking the theoretical "equivalency" of the sram groups trump shimano, including 105 and ESPECIALLY not ultegra. the double tap function, i give you, that would be relevant factor in deciding between the shim and sram generally. 

but dont look past 6700, that is a serious phuckin group


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

rx-79g said:


> I wouldn't say the gearing is exactly optimal on either one. They pair the 53/39 with a 11-25, typically a compact cassette due to the very high 11. And the 50/36 comes with a 12-25, which is typical of a standard crankset.
> 
> The upshot is that the Ultegra bike's highest gear is not particularly usable. The Rival bike has a reasonably high gear (the equivalent of a 53-13), but offers a lower low gear for hills. I think the Rival bike has more useful gearing combinations, overall.
> 
> ...



compact is good, bro...53 39 ultegra 10 11/25 is a pretty solid configuration, not sure what you mean by the highest gear not being usable...


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> compact is good, bro...53 39 ultegra 10 11/25 is a pretty solid configuration, not sure what you mean by the highest gear not being usable...


Well, bro, 52 or 53s have been around for 50 years, but no one ever felt the need to combine them with an 11 tooth cog until 11 tooth cogs became common for use with compact cranks.

A 53/11 is the equivalent of a 58/12. If that gear ratio was useful, someone would have used a 58 tooth ring in pro racing. But they didn't. 53/11 is a huge gear. Not solid.

If you have gears that are so high or low that you don't use them, you've functionally reduced the number of useful gears and increased the steps between gears.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

very much interested in this bike, thanks for bringing it back to my attention op. looks like kestrel kinda got it right on the frame, although it might take a minute to figure out whether the geometry on a smaller (56) size will be equivalent enough to a 58. with all other sizes composed in the geometric configuration, why skip 58? a little curious...

but i dont doubt the specs in the ultegra model...would be nice to have the equipes, but the new kysriums look ok. carbon handlebar is nice, but the aluminum one on the ultegra model is plenty good. the main thing imo is the steerer, carbon in both the ultegra and rival models. all told should make for a mutha smooth ride... 

been looking for a while for a good deal on my first carbon. 2'gs for the kestrel ultegra as spec'd out kinda looks like it could be the move. good lookin


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Why is a thread about a Kestrel in a Motobecane forum?


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

rx-79g said:


> Well, bro, 52 or 53s have been around for 50 years, but no one ever felt the need to combine them with an 11 tooth cog until 11 tooth cogs became common for use with compact cranks.
> 
> A 53/11 is the equivalent of a 58/12. If that gear ratio was useful, someone would have used a 58 tooth ring in pro racing. But they didn't. 53/11 is a huge gear. Not solid.
> 
> If you have gears that are so high or low that you don't use them, you've functionally reduced the number of useful gears and increased the steps between gears.


i hear you...just speaking from experience i have the compact configuration shimano hollowtech 105. in a way, there are a lot of gears i dont use, sometimes its easy to get so caught up in hitting the right gear that you spend too much time shifting shifting shifting, and dont focus simply on turning the cranks at a consistent pace, which is kinda the point, i think. when the hammer goes down (which at my old a55ed grandpa age it rarely does ha ha), i dont usually find myself concerned with positioning on the cogs. point a to point b. in the quickest way possible, depending on speed going into the sprint and how far I expect to maintain momentum and pressure. im not so sure its always about finding the perfect gear....

as i say, im not a racer but fwiw when i do go from small to big ring in the compact configuration, the crank seems to keep turning pretty good. i dont know in a race, maybe it might be different....


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> i hear you...just speaking from experience i have the compact configuration shimano hollowtech 105. in a way, there are a lot of gears i dont use, sometimes its easy to get so caught up in hitting the right gear that you spend too much time shifting shifting shifting, and dont focus simply on turning the cranks at a consistent pace, which is kinda the point, i think. when the hammer goes down (which at my old a55ed grandpa age it rarely does ha ha), i dont usually find myself concerned with positioning on the cogs. point a to point b. in the quickest way possible, depending on speed going into the sprint and how far I expect to maintain momentum and pressure. im not so sure its always about finding the perfect gear....
> 
> as i say, im not a racer but fwiw when i do go from small to big ring in the compact configuration, the crank seems to keep turning pretty good. i dont know in a race, maybe it might be different....


A 53/11 is not a compact. A 50/11 is a compact. What are you calling "compact"?


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> Why is a thread about a Kestrel in a Motobecane forum?


Really good question.. I can pretty much forget about getting anymore responses. I was asking a comparison about two groupsets???

Never even mentioned the word Kestrel in my original post!!!


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Probably because it has "bikesdirect" in the thread title.

Asad


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

asad137 said:


> Probably because it has "bikesdirect" in the thread title.
> 
> Asad


But this isn't the Bikesdirect forum. BD sells Schwinns, too. Not just their own brands.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess moderating isn't an exact science 

Asad


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm asking about Sram/Shimano though


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

asad137 said:


> I guess moderating isn't an exact science
> 
> Asad


But a correctable one.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

rx-79g said:


> A 53/11 is not a compact. A 50/11 is a compact. What are you calling "compact"?



who said 53 11?


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

ive been in the same boat as you, trying to decide between ultegra and sram. ultimately, if you like the way sram shifts, i would go with sram, as it is lighter weight, is just as durable, and is less cost.

not sure which ultegra group you have, but i currently have 6500, and i believe the rival and the new ultegra shift much better than the 6500 ultegra group that i have.


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

alternately....

I have heard that Bikesdirect will have more FORCE equipped Le Champion CF bikes in april. they are within your price point, and FORCE is lighter than rival is...


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> who said 53 11?


We've been talking about it the whole time. Your non-specific objections make me wonder if we are talking about the same thing.

Compacts don't have any more reason to have non-useful gears than traditional. You seem to be disagreeing with me about something, but I'm currently stumped what that is. My point was that an 11 tooth cog is an approriate match to a 50 tooth (compact) ring, but is pointless when mated to a 53 because it produces such a high gear ratio.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

rx-79g said:


> We've been talking about it the whole time. Your non-specific objections make me wonder if we are talking about the same thing.
> 
> Compacts don't have any more reason to have non-useful gears than traditional. You seem to be disagreeing with me about something, but I'm currently stumped what that is. My point was that an 11 tooth cog is an approriate match to a 50 tooth (compact) ring, but is pointless when mated to a 53 because it produces such a high gear ratio.



question. who said 53 11? 
answer. bro,YOU did, not me. 

i refer my right honorable friend to the response i made some moments ago...


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> question. who said 53 11?
> answer. bro,YOU did, not me.
> 
> i refer my right honorable friend to the response i made some moments ago...


Actually, you did in post #8 when you said:


> compact is good, bro...*53* 39 ultegra 10 *11*/25 is a pretty solid configuration, not sure what you mean by the highest gear not being usable...


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

P


rx-79g said:


> Actually, you did in post #8 when you said:



yeah classic brain fart my bad....was thinking 50 34, you' re right, that 53 11 sounds like beyond... Seriously can anyone hang at speed in that gear??

Style and power and how they result in gear ratios is an interesting deal. I remember le mind saying once at speed he just stayed on the big ring, if you can keep it moving, I guess his theory was that that was the fastest way to move the bike. Armstrong says no no especially in tt, you need to spin to get up to speed and stay there. I think I read once that Armstrong's threshold is inhuman....maybe that explains his preference for the spinning gears....

anyway I stand corrected..will look again and pay attention, thanks for the corrections..


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

rx-79g said:


> Why is a thread about a Kestrel in a Motobecane forum?


Where's the Kestrel forum? Most people consider Motobecane and BikesDirect synonymous, so the post here is understandable.

Should it have been in the Shimano or the SRAM forum?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

R1000 said:


> So I think, I'm about to *pull the trigger* on getting a new bike. I'm looking into the below offerings from BD.


The one thing I've always wondered....

Why do people planning to buy either BD bikes or Chinarellos ALWAYS want to shoot them? Or is there some odd sort of wallet that has a trigger mechanism that I have yet to see?


That said, buy the Rival. Ultegra sucks this year, IMO. The action is stiff and the inner lever feels cheap as sh!+.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

I think bd has ti rival 2g, its meant to be nice. Isnt there new rival for oh 11?


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Garilia said:


> Where's the Kestrel forum? Most people consider Motobecane and BikesDirect synonymous, so the post here is understandable.
> 
> Should it have been in the Shimano or the SRAM forum?


Why would that make Kestrel synonymous with Motobecane?

If flowers are pretty, and birdies are pretty, are birdies therefore flowers?


I imagine the Kestrel forum is found in the same place as Serotta, Schwinn, Calfee, Diamondback, Kirk, GT, Strong, Rivendell, Waterford forums.


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

rx-79g said:


> Why would that make Kestrel synonymous with Motobecane?
> 
> If flowers are pretty, and birdies are pretty, are birdies therefore flowers?
> 
> ...


I agree that Kestrel is not Motobecane. I didn't scroll down far enough to see the "Other Buiders" forum. Serotta has their own forum.

Meanwhile, the OP was mostly comparing Shimano Ultegra and SRAM Rival, so which forum should they have posted this in?

I would suggest both forums. Of course posting outside the Motobecane forum, the OP probably would have encountered more BIkesDirect hostility from other people, even if he was talking about Kestrel.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Garilia said:


> I agree that Kestrel is not Motobecane. I didn't scroll down far enough to see the "Other Buiders" forum. Serotta has their own forum.
> 
> Meanwhile, the OP was mostly comparing Shimano Ultegra and SRAM Rival, so which forum should they have posted this in?
> 
> I would suggest both forums. Of course posting outside the Motobecane forum, the OP probably would have encountered more BIkesDirect hostility from other people, even if he was talking about Kestrel.


Hey, when someone wants to compare a couple of bikes with a variety of differences, how about creating a "Bikes, frames and forks" forum? That might be a great place to talk generally about bike subjects that AREN'T manufacturer specific.

Maybe someday...


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

rx-79g said:


> Hey, when someone wants to compare a couple of bikes with a variety of differences, how about creating a "Bikes, frames and forks" forum? That might be a great place to talk generally about bike subjects that AREN'T manufacturer specific.
> 
> Maybe someday...


Right, and incur the wrath and flaming of the anti-bikesdirect crowd when leaving the relative friendliness of the Motobecane forum.

I am like Martin Luther Armstrong and can envision a day when LBS owners and online purchasers can line up their Waterfords, Motobecanes, Treks, and Specializeds and all get along!


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Garilia said:


> Right, and incur the wrath and flaming of the anti-bikesdirect crowd when leaving the relative friendliness of the Motobecane forum.
> 
> I am like Martin Luther Armstrong and can envision a day when LBS owners and online purchasers can line up their Waterfords, Motobecanes, Treks, and Specializeds and all get along!


What Motobecane? This is a Kestrel thread.:mad2: 

Kestrel is a company that is 25 years old, owned by the same company as Fuji, and sold by a multitude of online retailers. Why would the anti-bikesdirect crowd have anything to say about a bike that Bikesdirect doesn't own, spec or design?


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

rx-79g said:


> What Motobecane? This is a Kestrel thread.:mad2:
> 
> Kestrel is a company that is 25 years old, owned by the same company as Fuji, and sold by a multitude of online retailers. Why would the anti-bikesdirect crowd have anything to say about a bike that Bikesdirect doesn't own, spec or design?


Because the links for the bikes are on a Bikesdirect.com website, and there is a lot of "[email protected]" animosity amongst a lot of people who post on these boards. Not me, I own a 2010 Motobecane Fantom 29 that I purchased from Bikesdirect.com a few months ago, but one doesn't have to be on these boards for long to see it.

So you and I might know that Kestrel is an established company separate from BIkesdirect/Motobecane, the same way Schwinn is separate, but for some posters, the BD.com name/website is like waving the red flag in front of the bull.

Meanwhile, what answer would the OP have gotten in another forum that would have been different from here? He would have gotten more personal opinions about Rival vs. Ultegra, but the best piece of advice (test ride one of each) has already been stated here, so really the OP got the best answer in this thread already.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Garilia said:


> Because the links for the bikes are on a Bikesdirect.com website, and there is a lot of "[email protected]" animosity amongst a lot of people who post on these boards. Not me, I own a 2010 Motobecane Fantom 29 that I purchased from Bikesdirect.com a few months ago, but one doesn't have to be on these boards for long to see it.
> 
> So you and I might know that Kestrel is an established company separate from BIkesdirect/Motobecane, the same way Schwinn is separate, but for some posters, the BD.com name/website is like waving the red flag in front of the bull.
> 
> Meanwhile, what answer would the OP have gotten in another forum that would have been different from here? He would have gotten more personal opinions about Rival vs. Ultegra, but the best piece of advice (test ride one of each) has already been stated here, so really the OP got the best answer in this thread already.


He would have gotten knowledgeable answers about a variety of component and wheel issues that have nothing to do with BD, Motobecane, or Kestrel. This topic is a comparison of two identical bike's equipment. By putting it in a general forum the OP sought advice from people that don't care about the brand or the retailer.

The anti-BD thing is primarily a counter to the schill thing. Let's face it, BD fans are not often the most experienced people about general bicycle questions - but they sure do love to talk about how every bicycle problem is best solved with their favorite mail order company. That generates the opposite reaction from everyone else, especially those who know better.

Not to put it too roughly, but the OP is not going to get the breadth and therefore quality of responses when his componentry question about a Kestrel is hidden in a Motobecane sub-forum populated by self-congratulating newbie bargain hunters.


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

rx-79g said:


> He would have gotten knowledgeable answers about a variety of component and wheel issues that have nothing to do with BD, Motobecane, or Kestrel. This topic is a comparison of two identical bike's equipment. By putting it in a general forum the OP sought advice from people that don't care about the brand or the retailer.
> 
> The anti-BD thing is primarily a counter to the schill thing. Let's face it, BD fans are not often the most experienced people about general bicycle questions - but they sure do love to talk about how every bicycle problem is best solved with their favorite mail order company. That generates the opposite reaction from everyone else, especially those who know better.
> 
> Not to put it too roughly, but the OP is not going to get the breadth and therefore quality of responses when his componentry question about a Kestrel is hidden in a *Motobecane sub-forum populated by self-congratulating newbie bargain hunters.*


Maybe the OP should have posted this same query in multiple forums on several boards for further nuance and breadth. But what if the poster has bad breadth (pun intended)? Seriously, there could be a lot more flash and smoke and mirrors with other people's answers, but he still got the best answer already.

Meanwhile I don't know enough about BikesDirect's customer base to make a judgment. I am not a new bike rider or owner, I've owned everything from used flea market bikes, to department store bikes, to Trek, to Jamis, to Motobecane. I currently own about 7 bikes.

You betray your bias with the statement I bolded.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Garilia said:


> Maybe the OP should have posted this same query in multiple forums on several boards for further nuance and breadth. But what if the poster has bad breadth (pun intended)? Seriously, there could be a lot more flash and smoke and mirrors with other people's answers, but he still got the best answer already.
> 
> Meanwhile I don't know enough about BikesDirect's customer base to make a judgment. I am not a new bike rider or owner, I've owned everything from used flea market bikes, to department store bikes, to Trek, to Jamis, to Motobecane. I currently own about 7 bikes.
> 
> You betray your bias with the statement I bolded.


My intent was to take the same absurd tone as your statements. "[email protected]" indeed. Creating a conspiracy theory isn't bias?

My "bias" is for truthful advertising and hype free discussion of bikes. I have, on occasion, recommended BD products to people who understand the limitations of mail order bicycle buying. I've done that because many (but certainly not all) BD offerings are good values, IF you are a competent enough mechanic to assemble, adjust and service a bike as well as a professional. I'm one of those people, and if BD was around 20 some years ago, I may have bought my first high end bike from Mike.


The OP put the thread in the best possible forum for discussion of his questions. Lodging the same question in multiple forums is not welcome by the site or members. It is spam, and is as annoying as any slew of fanboy, off topic recommendations for people to save themselves from the evil LBS system (or whatever they now believe from reading ad copy).


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

Of course cross forum posting is perceived as Spam, even though it doesn't meet the definition of Spam any more than Mike from BD.com posting under the name bIkesDirect is a shill.

On the other hand, I know that BD used to have issues with self-posts under various usernames, and so people are wary about discussion of their products.

I don't think I use enough smileys to convey the whimsical and irreverent tone I'm trying to convey. I'm just not feeling very emoticonical today.

And I do believe in Bikes Direct conspiracy theories, it's why I always wear my tin foil undergarments and hat when visiting their website.


----------



## dinobyte (Mar 12, 2011)

rx-79g said:


> What Motobecane? This is a Kestrel thread.:mad2:
> 
> Kestrel is a company that is 25 years old, owned by the same company as Fuji, and sold by a multitude of online retailers. Why would the anti-bikesdirect crowd have anything to say about a bike that Bikesdirect doesn't own, spec or design?


For your consideration.
fuji's 2010 website uses the same geometry image as motobecane's current webpage.
fuji uses a lot of the same generic parts as bikes direct, like their adjustable stems for one.

scroll down to the geometry graphic
http://www.motobecane.com/road/#geo
and here
http://2010.fujibikes.com/Road/Performance/Roubaix-3-0.aspx
and hey, kestrel uses it too.
http://www.kestrelbicycles.com/Road/Talon-SL-Road.aspx

same font in the charts too. I've been to tons of other bike co websites (all of them) in the past few weeks and haven't noticed any coincidences like this. There are coding and design cues that make me think the same designers built these webpages.

so, either bikes direct copied it for their motobecane website, or the same designer made both sites because the companies are somehow under the same umbrella of ownership. 

my point? looks like bikes direct could be associated with fuji and kestrel in some matter.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

dinobyte said:


> For your consideration.
> fuji's 2010 website uses the same geometry image as motobecane's current webpage.
> fuji uses a lot of the same generic parts as bikes direct, like their adjustable stems for one.
> 
> ...


Wow. Brilliant. No one has ever discovered before that BD has a lot of the Fuji line wearing other names. Mike buys bikes from Ideal/Advanced/Fuji and sells them as Windsors/Motobecanes/Merciers. He has also sold Breezers occasionally; also a Fuji/Advanced product.

He just buys from them, though. BD isn't affiliated with Advanced Sports.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Shimano Ultegra is in the group of the Sram Force.
Sram Rival should be more compared to the Shimano Tiagra or Sora.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

NewCyclist said:


> Shimano Ultegra is in the group of the Sram Force.
> Sram Rival should be more compared to the Shimano Tiagra or Sora.


HA! HAHA!
z0mg, that's funny!

Apex = 105 = Campy Veloce (+/-)
Rival = Ultegra = Campy Athena (+/-)
Force = Dura Ace = Campy Chorus (+/-)
Red = ? = Campy Record (+/-)
Campy Super Record has no peers.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

NewCyclist said:


> Sram Rival should be more compared to the Shimano Tiagra or Sora.


Right. Because Tiagra and Sora are both 10 speed, have the same ergonomics as the Shimano's top-level groups, and weigh less than SRAM's 2nd-from-top group.

Oh, wait. 

Asad


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

You should tell that to the guy at my LBS.
He's had the shop for over 30 years, works on hundreds of bikes a month.
I think he knows when he's saying the Ultegra is in the group of Force.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

NewCyclist said:


> You should tell that to the guy at my LBS.
> He's had the shop for over 30 years, works on hundreds of bikes a month.
> I think he knows when he's saying the Ultegra is in the group of Force.


I think he doesn't.


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

Rival is in the group with Ultegra. Apex is SRAM entry level and it is comparable to Tiagra/105. SRAM doesn't make all the bottom levels like Shimano does.


----------



## 92gli (Aug 27, 2009)

NewCyclist said:


> You should tell that to the guy at my LBS.
> He's had the shop for over 30 years, works on hundreds of bikes a month.
> I think he knows when he's saying the Ultegra is in the group of Force.


Little advice for you - Stop giving this guy your money. He's either an idiot or he's just trying to feed you BS so you'll buy what he has in stock.

The shop down the street from my house has been run by the same guy for 20+ years and he doesn't know how to shorten disc brake hoses. But he is really good at bad mouthing any parts that aren't in his display case.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

Hello everyone.. I just wanted to mention that I placed my order for the Rival Evoke. I doubt there is any demand for pictures as some one else already posted pics of their evoke previously. Thanks to all commented


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

R1000 said:


> Hello everyone.. I just wanted to mention that I placed my order for the Rival Evoke. I doubt there is any demand for pictures as some one else already posted pics of their evoke previously. Thanks to all commented


Congrats. Post a ride report where everyone can find it.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

Received the bike last night.. put it together as much as I can. I don't know a thing about routing the brake and derailleurs wires. I'm pretty technically inclined... is it hard? I'm thinking of taking it to my local LBS. Also (and I knew this before I ordered the bike) the brake config is a Euro spec, where the right lever controls front brake and vice versa. Is this a big deal?

Check out pics below so far



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

You might want to look at the top of the thread.
It's about Ultegra vs Rival.
That's what I thought anyway.


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

NewCyclist said:


> You might want to look at the top of the thread.
> It's about Ultegra vs Rival.
> That's what I thought anyway.


Are you replying to the guy that just posted the pics of his newly arrived Kestrel? He's the thread starter.


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

R1000 said:


> Received the bike last night.. put it together as much as I can. I don't know a thing about routing the brake and derailleurs wires. I'm pretty technically inclined... is it hard? I'm thinking of taking it to my local LBS. Also (and I knew this before I ordered the bike) the brake config is a Euro spec, where the right lever controls front brake and vice versa. Is this a big deal?


It's only a big deal if it is to you. You can always reroute them, or have an LBS do it for you.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

I apologize. I didn't go to the last page on the thread.
Very stupid of my part.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

OK... i finally was able to take the evoke out for it's first ride. AND IT FELT GREAT!!!!... I thought I read that going from Aluminum to Carbon won't be sooooo noticeable, but this bike really soaked up road vibration. I think I got the hang of the Rival shifting, obviously will need more time with it. The front shifting was a bit clunky, I'm going to see if it just needs some breaking in time... Or if it was my technique. The rear shifting was spot on. Spinning on the bike came very natural to me. 

I will give credit to my old 05 Canndodale R1000 (which is in great condition!!!) but I think the components are done on that bike. I've let it go the last season and didn't do NO kind of maintenance whatsoever. I'm going to keep that bike also and maybe get it worked on. I still like that bike a lot.

Back to the Evoke... I don' t know why they double tap, or click twice with SRAM shifting. I just felt like i was just "throwing" the gear MORE to shift ... thats all. 

Anyway it's a great bike and can't wait for the weather to get warmer to ride some more. Now I just want to get it aesthetically up to par. Going with blue accents to go along with the dark black carbon weave look (in other words, bottle cages, bar tape... maybe some blue tires)


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

The front shifting is taking me a bit to get used to (rival). Has nothing to do with the bike though. Very pleased with my bike and the purchase.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

A few weeks ago I bought a LeChamp Ti Heat from Bikesdirect.. I like the bike very much, and while the Rival stuff on the bike is very nice, after a few weeks with the Double-tap system I do have to admit I'm more accustomed to Ultegra, having ridden an Ultegra-equipped carbon bike for 5 years prior.

I do have a set of Ultegra STI shifters lying around and I'm a bit tempted by the possibility of converting my LeChamp Ti Heat to Ultegra. To do that all I need is the Ultegra STI brifters and a set of Ultegra 6700 front and rear derailleurs, right? They will still work with the Rival cranks/chainrings and the SRAM 10-speed 11-28T PG-1070 cassette, I assume?


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

LongIslandTom said:


> A few weeks ago I bought a LeChamp Ti Heat from Bikesdirect.. I like the bike very much, and while the Rival stuff on the bike is very nice, after a few weeks with the Double-tap system I do have to admit I'm more accustomed to Ultegra, having ridden an Ultegra-equipped carbon bike for 5 years prior.
> 
> I do have a set of Ultegra STI shifters lying around and I'm a bit tempted by the possibility of converting my LeChamp Ti Heat to Ultegra. To do that all I need is the Ultegra STI brifters and a set of Ultegra 6700 front and rear derailleurs, right? They will still work with the Rival cranks/chainrings and the SRAM 10-speed 11-28T PG-1070 cassette, I assume?



i dont know about the cassette...


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

Well here she is... made it personal and dialed in the sizing for the most part... 

what do you guys think??





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

